

SHOUTCLOUD – ALL CAPS AS A SERVICE - amencarini
http://shoutcloud.io/

======
gherkin
EVEN THE HTML TAGS ARE IN UPPERCASE:

<!DOCTYPE HTML> <HTML> <HEAD> <TITLE>SHOUTCLOUD: THE CLOUD THAT SHOUTS
BACK</TITLE> <LINK REL="stylesheet" HREF="/css/landing.css" TYPE="text/css">
</HEAD> <BODY> ...

Also;
[http://api.shoutcloud.io/V1/FUCK_OFF/You/Gherkin](http://api.shoutcloud.io/V1/FUCK_OFF/You/Gherkin)

------
sbarre
Gotta give credit to splurging for a .io domain for a joke. ;-)

------
moey
My favorite thing about this is that the API is versioned.

------
keeguon
Are you guys planning the "whispercloud.io" as well :P?

------
jroseattle
For extra funny, please raise money from LOWERCASE Capital. Chris, are you
listening?

------
sj4nz
Now a subsidiary of Zombo: "The infinite is possible"

Sorry...

"THE INFINITE IS POSSIBLE"

------
wnevets
all of HTML is in caps.

